# Can you tell the age of a worker bee?



## lisalazarus (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you tell the age of a bee by appearance?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

not real well, but young bees have a fuzzy look and as they age this wears off. when one hatches they stand out. I guess you have to be there. don't think this was much of an answer but I tried. someone will answer and i'll think why did't say that.


----------



## lisalazarus (Aug 24, 2011)

that's what I was thinking--every day I sit and watch! Thanks!


----------



## belliott (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't believe you can tell the age by appearance.

You may be able to make a estimation according to the duties they perform.
1-2 days they clean cells and keep brood warm
3-5 days they feed older larvae
6-11 days they feed the youngest larvae
12-17 days they produce wax,build comb,carry food and preform undertaker duties.
18-21 days they get guard duty protectng the hive entrance
From 22 days till their death they collect pollen,water,nectar and pollinate plants.

Atleast that is something I read somewhere.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The really young ones are small and fuzzy. The wax workers are larger and not as fuzzy. The really old field bees have raggedy wings and not so much fuzz on them. Robber bees are shiny and tend toward no fuzz which makes them look black and shiny. But it's pretty difficult to tell the in betweens.


----------



## lisalazarus (Aug 24, 2011)

wow! Thanks all!! I do try and figure out what job they have--great clues Michael and I ordered your book today--can't wait! It'll be about my 6th bee book, but nothing is as good as the practical experience of learning by doing--I really appreciate this forum!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I was always told it's impolite to ask lady her age, but I'd say Micael has probably defined the appearance of an aging bee well.


----------



## lisalazarus (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey--its' not like I asked their weight--and they can lie abuot either!! Thanks for the laugh!!:applause:


----------



## TattooedBeek (Aug 20, 2010)

Cut them in half and count the rings.


----------



## lisalazarus (Aug 24, 2011)

oh, ok!


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Belliot just about sums it up. By the time we see them foraging, just a couple more weeks to the full summer life cycle. Winter time is several months due to the cold economic conditions and lack of work.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

You can tell when they are getting older by looking at their wings. They become frayed on the ends, because of all the works they did. That is their normal aging. Call it bee arthritis, if you like.


----------



## lisalazarus (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks!! good point!!


----------

